# Hocking Hills State Park - July 4Th



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We just booked Hocking Hills SP for the 4th of July with our friends ( kids 8 - 11) and wanted to invite
anyone else to join in the fun. We booked Thursday through Monday/Tuesday.

For those of you that have not been, Hocking Hills is a great place to see 7 state parks in Ohio all within
a 15 minute drive. You will not believe you are in the midwest! Great nature and rock formations, caves
and waterfalls.

HH state park is one of the most popular in the state and you will need to book ASAP before everthing is gone. 
We hope some others will join in on the fun!

Mark

HH Pictures


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mark

What site did u get and what can u tell me about this park? we are very intrested


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Mark,
Its is about 10 degrees outside right now but you have me thinking on this one. I need to check with my travel partners (DW) and see what's going on that weekend.

BTW Jerry (outbackmac), Hocking Hills is a great spot for hiking, rural scenary & interesting rock (small cave) formations. It is a really great spot to take the Nikon for a spin.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Jerry,

The park is somewhat typical of Ohio SP's but it is set on the top of a wooded hilltop. Sites are electric only and they have a pool.
There is a lake within walking distance. Sites are somewhat small and vary in quality a bit. We are in site 118 and our friends are in 
116. You can call and get site recomendations from the campground if you like since they are open now.

This is a camping trip to enjoy and see things you will not see anywhere else. They have caves, waterfalls, woods and huge rock bluffs. I have never seen trees as large as what Hocking Hills has to offer (never been camping out west).

I promise anyone who joins, you will not be disapointed. DO NOT WAIT to book.... It will fill up fast. I'm bringng my dutch oven for some BBQ.









Click on the link on the bottom of my original post to see pictures of the area.

Here's a pic of site 118 when we stayed last year.


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We went for the Halloween weekend. What a great park. Campground was a little tight I thaught. If you are into beautiful rock outcropings and scenic hikes, you will love this NP. We would be in, But we will be returning from a three week trip on June 31.

Enjoy


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Any interest?? Still sites available....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have fun. My family has gone there for 30+ years. We booked East Harbor SP for the 4th and Hocking for July 23-25th.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mark we are very close to making reservation looks like site 114 what little info the park office gave us u know anything about 114


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't remember 114 specifically but it should be fine. I remember them saying 123 was OK also. There are some sites that fall off pretty steep behind the site so watch for those if anyone has really small kids. Little bigger kids should be fine.

Glad to hear you might be making the trip! Hope you like campfires...


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Mark,

We just booked site 155 and my sister just booked site 157. Talked to the park ranger and said these were pretty good sites, we'll keep our fingers crossed. He also said 117 and 122 were pretty good also. Maybe we'll take a ride up to the park in the near future when we get cabin fever and check it out. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike,

It's great to see you and your sister are coming! That makes five of us so far. I checked the campground today
and they still have a few sites available close to our sites.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone in Hocking Hills!

I thought we could do a few potluck meals.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone in Hocking Hills!
> 
> I thought we could do a few potluck meals.


We were thinking of bringing homemade macaroni salad, and maybe some homemade baked beans. Can't wait.

Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We will try to bring potatoe salad and maybe a beef brisket for one night.... 
Dogs and burgers of course too. There is a super Wallmart not far away also.

There are fireworks on Sunday night in Nelsonville Ohio that are pretty good. We did it a few
years back and enjoyed it. You take a train for a short ride that drops you off for the 
fireworks and then you ride the train back to your car when it's over.

http://www.thunderinthevalley.org/


----------

